

The Loma Prieta Earthquake 1989 + 2014 Mashup - Thevet
http://shawnclover.com/2014/10/08/the-loma-prieta-earthquake-1989-2014-mashup/

======
davidw
> getting under a doorway is an old wives’ tale and

Really? I hadn't heard that before. What are you supposed to do? Sturdy
desks/tables would probably be my first inclination, but if that's not
available?

> sprinting out of a building onto the sidewalk is probably the worst possible
> thing you can do.)

Yeah, you just don't have enough time for that.

~~~
albinoloverats
16-17 years ago when I lived in Menlo Park we were taught (in middle school at
the time) to get under our desks - and obviously (if London suffered from
earthquakes) I'd do pretty much the same at work now.

But what's the general advice if you're out and about? Say at a museum,
restaurant or stadium (or even walking down the street)?

